# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  Modeling with aDNA

## Jovialis

This is a new version of the sample set I used in the Le Tene thread. I pruned out some samples that were outliers in the grouping; removed some groups, and added new ones.



```
Bolshoy_Ostrov:3473±87:BOO002:Lamnidis_2018,7.06,37.43,0,3.6,0,47.07,0.95,0,0,3.41,0,0.49
Bolshoy_Ostrov:3473±87:BOO003:Lamnidis_2018,6.18,36.9,0,0,0,47.84,2.79,0.46,0,5.33,0,0.48
Bolshoy_Ostrov:3473±87:BOO004:Lamnidis_2018,6.92,35.07,0,0,0,45.92,2.7,0,0,8.75,0,0.63
Bolshoy_Ostrov:3473±87:BOO005:Lamnidis_2018,9.82,36.37,0,0,0,45.27,0.74,0,0,7.48,0,0.31
Bolshoy_Ostrov:3473±87:BOO006:Lamnidis_2018,4.07,44.75,0,0,0,36.53,2.94,0,0,11.3,0,0.41
Halberstadt_LBA:I0099_HAL36C:Haak_2015,11.71,1.33,0,0,32.66,48.06,0,0.48,0,0,5.2,0.55
Yamnaya:RISE240:Allentoft_2015,26.6,1.31,0,0,7.93,64.16,0,0,0,0,0,0
Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015,22.07,0,0,0,0,70.45,0,0,0,0,7.49,0
Yamnaya:RISE547:Allentoft_2015,26.54,0,0,0,10.09,63.38,0,0,0,0,0,0
Yamnaya:RISE548:Allentoft_2015,27.76,0,0.93,0,3.91,65.86,0,0,0,0,1.35,0.19
Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015,23.64,0.86,0,0,9.61,64.98,0.74,0,0,0,0,0.17
Yamnaya:RISE552:Allentoft_2015,30.94,1.6,0,0.01,2.06,61.11,0.39,0,0,0,3.1,0.78
Yamnaya:I0231_SVP3:Haak_2015,28.48,2.19,0,0,1.43,59.76,2.73,0,0,0,4.53,0.89
Yamnaya:I0357_SVP5:Haak_2015,31.45,0.86,0,0.77,4.05,54.56,2.22,0,0,0,6.09,0
Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015,24.66,6.11,0,0,0,59.29,0,0,0,0,9.32,0.62
Yamnaya:I0429_SVP38:Haak_2015,26.2,3.3,0,0,2.84,64.62,2.03,0,0,0,0,1
Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015,23.9,4.62,0,0,0,60.95,1.32,0.31,0,0,8.64,0.26
Yamnaya:I0441_SVP54:Haak_2015,33.48,1.54,0,0,0,56.53,8.46,0,0,0,0,0
Yamnaya:I0443_SVP57:Haak_2015,28.03,2.76,0,0,5.5,59.49,0,0,0,0,3.22,1
Yamnaya:I0444_SVP58:Haak_2015,30.94,0.57,0,0,3.61,59.43,0,0.11,0,0,2.51,2.83
Yamnaya:I2105:Mathieson_2018,25.39,2.85,0,0,1.94,58.76,1.17,0,0,0,8.18,1.72
Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018,24.66,4.21,0,0,2.47,64.51,1.21,0,0,0,2.93,0
Catacomb:MJ-09:Jarve_2019,25.71,4.68,0,0.61,7.93,55.69,0,0,0,0,2.4,2.97
Catacomb:MK3003:Wang_2019,29.97,2.83,0,0.37,3.73,54.49,1.01,0,0,0,5.99,1.62
Catacomb:RK4001:Wang_2019,26.39,2.57,0,0,2.96,54.74,2.09,0,0,0,10.33,0.92
Catacomb:RK4002:Wang_2019,29.4,1.88,0,0,2.25,59.81,0.86,0,0,0,5.54,0.24
Catacomb:SA6003:Wang_2019,28.23,2.3,0,0,0.76,59.25,1.7,0,0,0,6.52,1.23
Sintashta:RISE386:Allentoft_2015,15.34,0.38,0,0,24.56,55.73,0,0,0,0,3.31,0.68
Sintashta:RISE392:Allentoft_2015,12.29,0,0.39,0,30.03,57.18,0,0,0,0,0,0.11
Sintashta:RISE394:Allentoft_2015,16.36,0,0,0,26.29,56.64,0,0,0,0,0.71,0
Sintashta:RISE395:Allentoft_2015,14.51,0,0,0,30.54,54.26,0,0,0,0,0.16,0.52
Remedello:RISE487:Allentoft_2015,0,0,1.36,0,75.55,12.12,0,0,0.84,0,9.88,0.24
Remedello:RISE489:Allentoft_2015,0,0,0,0,72.08,12.24,0,0,5.69,0,9.99,0
Corded_Ware:RISE1:Allentoft_2015,9.53,2.23,0,0,20.52,67.27,0,0,0,0,0.46,0
Corded_Ware:RISE434:Allentoft_2015,15.93,0,0,0,23.21,60.04,0,0,0,0,0,0.82
Corded_Ware:RISE435:Allentoft_2015,1.49,0,0,0,21.13,68.03,0,0,0,0,9.36,0
Corded_Ware:RISE446:Allentoft_2015,10.44,0,0,0,25.54,64.02,0,0,0,0,0,0
Nordic_BA:RISE47:Allentoft_2015,4.99,0,0,0,37.63,55.78,0,0,0,0,1.6,0
Nordic_BA:RISE175:Allentoft_2015,0,0,0,0,44.56,55.44,0,0,0,0,0,0
Hallstatt:Czechia_I13781,6.20,0.00,0.00,0.14,38.66,39.72,0.85,0.00,2.30,0.67,10.26,1.20
Hallstatt:Czechia_I14983,4.66,0.11,0.74,0.18,35.81,41.52,0.39,0,1.8,0,14.18,0.61
Hallstatt:Czechia_I15071,5.13,0.00,2.36,0.00,38.23,39.29,0.00,0.00,0.45,0.00,14.03,0.52
Hallstatt:Czechia_I16088,5.87,2.57,0.00,0.00,38.83,39.71,0.00,0.00,3.62,0.00,8.54,0.86
Hallstatt:Hungary_I16327,6.72,0,0,0,38.03,40.63,0,0.07,4.2,1.47,7.85,1.02
Hungary_1180BC:BR2:Gamba_2014,1.09,0,0.38,0,36.78,41.52,0,0,3.74,0,16.14,0.36
C_Italian_ChL:R4:Antonio_2019,0,0,2.77,0.12,60.45,3.99,0,0,10.54,0.02,21.81,0.32
C_Italian_ChL:R5:Antonio_2019,0,0,2.76,0,63.45,3.27,0,0,10.15,0,20.2,0.17
C_Italian_ChL:R1014:Antonio_2019,0,0,2.67,0,64.87,0.54,0,0,0,0,31.92,0
C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019,0,0,3.61,0,54.5,0,0,0.17,12.44,0,29.12,0.16
C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019,0,0,4.22,0,52.75,0,0,0,11.28,0.2,31.18,0.38
C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019,0,0,2.42,0,53.24,0,0,0,14.2,0.44,29.46,0.24
C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019,0,0,2.58,0,50.8,0,0,0,13.79,0,32.49,0.34
C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019,0,0,3.35,0,53.37,0,0,0,13.76,0,29.52,0
C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019,0,0,3.41,0,57.73,1.14,0,0,9.12,0.21,28.3,0.09
C_Italian_N:R17:Antonio_2019,0,0,4.12,0,50.89,3.18,0,0,13.16,0,28.66,0
C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019,0,0,3.72,0,51.41,0,0,0.09,10.24,0,34.54,0
C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019,0,0,4.33,0,55.74,0.85,0,0,9.83,0,29.26,0
Minoan:Lasithi:I0070:Lazaridis_2017,0,0,0.62,0.55,37.53,0,0,0,15.52,0,45.7,0.09
Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017,1.16,0,2.96,0,37.9,0.23,0,0,13.01,0,44.59,0.15
Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017,0,0.05,2.92,0.4,36.38,0,0,0,13.48,0,46.7,0.07
Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017,0.58,0,4.33,0,39.44,0,0,0,12.45,0,43.19,0
Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017,1.52,0,5.68,0,37.33,0,0,0,16.14,0,39.25,0.08
Minoan:Odigitria:I9129:Lazaridis_2017,0,0,4.55,0,44.82,0,0,0,13.21,0,37.43,0
Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017,1.38,0,0.19,0,41.77,0,0,0.28,17.61,0,38.77,0
Minoan:Odigitria:I9131:Lazaridis_2017,5.16,0,0,0,36.32,0,0,0,19.19,0,39.01,0.33
Minoan:Petras_EBA:Pta08:Clemente_2021,0,0,3.85,0.33,34.73,0.38,0.14,0.05,14.68,0.48,43.65,1.72
Anatolian_BA:I2495:Lazaridis_2017,6.07,0,1.17,1.3,27.23,3.79,0,0,14.72,0,43.22,2.51
Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017,7.88,0.24,1.61,0,26.13,4.81,0,1.72,13.22,0.03,44.36,0
Anatolian_BA:I2683:Lazaridis_2017,8.73,0.62,2.12,0.42,25.19,0.9,0,0,14.26,0,45.14,2.61
Iberomaurusian:TAF009:Loosdrecht_2018,0,3.54,60.38,2.05,0,0,2.48,18.95,8.83,0,0,3.78
Iberomaurusian:TAF010:Loosdrecht_2018,0,0.55,63.9,3.27,0,0.17,1.39,18.7,5.98,0,0,6.05
Iberomaurusian:TAF011:Loosdrecht_2018,0,1.28,64.11,2.45,0,0.07,0.7,18.22,5.74,0.18,0,7.24
Iberomaurusian:TAF012:Loosdrecht_2018,0,1.79,63.81,0.8,0.44,0,3.27,16.18,5.76,0.59,0,7.35
Iberomaurusian:TAF013:Loosdrecht_2018,0,1.07,61.84,2.72,0,0.02,1.89,18.58,6.99,0,0,6.89
Iberomaurusian:TAF014:Loosdrecht_2018,0,0.74,62.76,2.95,0,0,2.12,18.14,5.34,0,0,7.95
Iberomaurusian:TAF015:Loosdrecht_2018,0,0,62.82,1.87,0,0.9,0,15.76,6.67,3.45,0,8.52
```

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Jovialis: Thanks again for all your work. My models using data you provided in post 1 above. Real Good fits again for me with all models (Ancestry, NATGENO, 23ME and combined Ancestry/23ME), similar to the Lene Thread and again Ancestry gives me the best model. One thing I notice is that my combined results are closer to Ancestry which I would think indicates Ancestry has more SNPS and the ones that are in 23/ME that are not tested in Ancestry do not pull my results away from the basic base line Model that Ancestry gives me. I wonder if this is just my results are other folks here whose ancestors are Southern Italian (you and Salento, for example) get similar results. I also wish it was possible to merge the NATGENO results as it does seem to pick up son SNPS (ancestry) that Ancestry does not (Corded Ware) although 23/ME also picks up some of that along with 2 smaller Anatolian BA and Nordic BA signals. Thanks again for all your work.

----------


## torzio

Distance to: Torziok12b
4.79431310 Hallstatt:Czechia_I15071
5.80202202 Hungary_1180BC:BR2:Gamba_2014
5.94974608 Hallstatt:Czechia_I14983
6.72631460 Hallstatt:Czechia_I13781
7.82748440 Hallstatt:Czechia_I16088
8.58762761 Hallstatt:Hungary_I16327
16.92584818 Halberstadt_LBA:I0099_HAL36C:Haak_2015
21.75514919 C_Italian_N:R17:Antonio_2019
24.55821465 Nordic_BA:RISE47:Allentoft_2015


others are over 25.0

----------


## torzio

> This is a new version of the sample set I used in the Le Tene thread. I pruned out some samples that were outliers in the grouping; removed some groups, and added new ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Bolshoy_Ostrov:3473±87:BOO002:Lamnidis_2018,7.06,37.43,0,3.6,0,47.07,0.95,0,0,3.41,0,0.49
> Bolshoy_Ostrov:3473±87:BOO003:Lamnidis_2018,6.18,36.9,0,0,0,47.84,2.79,0.46,0,5.33,0,0.48
> Bolshoy_Ostrov:3473±87:BOO004:Lamnidis_2018,6.92,35.07,0,0,0,45.92,2.7,0,0,8.75,0,0.63
> Bolshoy_Ostrov:3473±87:BOO005:Lamnidis_2018,9.82,36.37,0,0,0,45.27,0.74,0,0,7.48,0,0.31
> ...



Halstatt high numbers

Emilian
Veneto
Aosta
German
Austrian Tyrol
French North

Are these all continental celts or neighbours of ???

----------


## Malaparte

My results (modern ancestry is 50% Calabria, 50% British Isles) -- I'm surprised the Minoan is so low

Target: dominic
Distance: 0.5139% / 0.51389491

25.2
Hallstatt



23.7
Anatolian_BA



23.6
Yamnaya



10.7
C_Italian_ChL



7.6
C_Italian_N



3.3
Remedello



2.6
Iberomaurusian



2.1
Sintashta



1.2
Minoan



My mother's results (modern ancestry 50% Irish, 50% Yorkshire)

Target: mom
Distance: 0.4195% / 0.41947977

33.6
Nordic_BA



19.3
Sintashta



15.1
C_Italian_ChL



13.9
Yamnaya



10.0
Remedello



8.1
Corded_Ware

----------


## Malaparte

I'm struck by how high Palermo Trapani's Minoan component is (70%) and how low mine is (a mere 1.2%, even allowing that I'm only half Calabrese).

Did the two "Greek" clines that Jovialis speaks of on the La Tena thread operate also in the Far South?

----------


## Jovialis

What I find interesting is that this modeling only works well for the samples in the chart. They are all under fitness of 4 if I recall. In the previous model, it worked well for Italians, Iberians, Balkans, Poland and Northwestern Europeans. But now with the inclusion of Bolshoy_Ostrov, It now brings in eastern and north eastern Europeans, as well as Uralic peoples. 

This modeling doesn't work well for any other population really, it is almost exclusively for people within Europe. Which I think is very fascinating.

----------


## Jovialis

@Torzio, Palermo, and Malaparte,


Indeed, it shows a connection with Celtic peoples, as well as some Nordic as well.

Eastern Europe looks mostly defined by a preference for Corded ware, though there are some bits in the west as well. In the west, Nordic and Celtic cultures show to take preference. As well as BR2, which is Bronze Age Hungarian.

Minoans prevalent in the Balkans, and Italy, as well as some places as far as Bavaria to a small degree. Eastern Europe also gets some Minoan. Aneli et al. 2022 said they are at one end of the Mediterranean continuum. I think Anatolian_BA is more representative of Aegean, and eastern Mediterranean people in most cases.

I am not sure how people with "mixed" ancestry, like English and Calabrian could come out in the calculator. It might be throwing it off in your case.

I know these are the "Updated" samples, but Sicilian_D, and South_Italian_Sicilan_D do get similar proportions in the chart, in regards to Anatolian_BA admixture.

----------


## Jovialis

ASH068 once again is clearly an ancient Achaean-type ancestry. The model doesn't work well for the Canaanites.

Some of the Sea Peoples were clearly this type of Ancestry. It is certain among the Philistines.

----------


## Angela

Without any Balkan samples or La Tene, the fits are terrible for me; I was getting 5 and 6 with the other calculator. I think it better tracked actual known migrations to northern Italy.
Distance to:
Angela

21.05470256
C_Italian_N:R17:Antonio_2019

24.12944881
Minoan:Odigitria:I9129:Lazaridis_2017

24.21946738
C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

24.24685753
C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

24.28506949
C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019

24.53227874
Hallstatt:Czechia_I15071

24.68399279
C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019

24.95429823
C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019

25.01595091
C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019

25.12523831
C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019

25.50123919
C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019

25.51030968
Hungary_1180BC:BR2:Gamba_2014

25.82338862
Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

25.93733602
Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

26.23348242
C_Italian_ChL:R4:Antonio_2019

26.47724306
Hallstatt:Czechia_I14983

26.59358381
Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

26.83175730
Hallstatt:Czechia_I13781

26.97469740
Minoan:Odigitria:I9131:Lazaridis_2017

27.44410319
Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

27.86807492
Hallstatt:Czechia_I16088

28.00880040
Minoan:Petras_EBA:Pta08:Clemente_2021

28.02387018
Anatolian_BA:I2495:Lazaridis_2017

28.32850861
Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

29.00443587
Hallstatt:Hungary_I16327



The admixture ones are better.

Target: Angela
Distance: 1.4769% / 1.47694267 | ADC: 0.25x RC

47.0
Hallstatt



34.7
C_Italian_N



18.3
Anatolian_BA






Target: Angela
Distance: 0.1964% / 0.19642384

31.1
Minoan



18.9
C_Italian_ChL



11.4
Yamnaya



11.0
C_Italian_N



9.2
Hallstatt



6.3
Corded_Ware



6.0
Hungary_1180BC



3.5
Remedello



2.5
Nordic_BA



0.1
Sintashta




Without the admixed steppe groups known to have come to my area, the Italian Neolithic shows up more.
Distance to:
Angela

2.98364720
49.80% Hallstatt:Czechia_I13781 + 50.20% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

3.12522842
49.60% Hallstatt:Czechia_I15071 + 50.40% Minoan:Odigitria:I9129:Lazaridis_2017

3.33328392
38.60% Halberstadt_LBA:I0099_HAL36C:Haak_2015 + 61.40% Minoan:Odigitria:I9129:Lazaridis_2017

3.46070126
27.00% Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015 + 73.00% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

3.47458172
47.60% Hallstatt:Czechia_I14983 + 52.40% Minoan:Odigitria:I9129:Lazaridis_2017

3.51317041
33.40% Sintashta:RISE386:Allentoft_2015 + 66.60% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

3.51593672
52.00% Hallstatt:Czechia_I15071 + 48.00% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

3.74549961
50.60% Hallstatt:Czechia_I13781 + 49.40% Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

3.74552712
48.80% Hallstatt:Czechia_I16088 + 51.20% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

3.74821125
25.40% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 74.60% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

3.86578309
28.80% Corded_Ware:RISE1:Allentoft_2015 + 71.20% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

3.88028176
25.60% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 74.40% C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019

3.90061778
31.00% Corded_Ware:RISE434:Allentoft_2015 + 69.00% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

3.92440301
47.80% Hallstatt:Hungary_I16327 + 52.20% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

3.94453004
47.20% Hallstatt:Czechia_I13781 + 52.80% Minoan:Odigitria:I9129:Lazaridis_2017

3.94777494
33.00% Sintashta:RISE392:Allentoft_2015 + 67.00% Minoan:Odigitria:I9129:Lazaridis_2017

3.95658241
33.80% Sintashta:RISE395:Allentoft_2015 + 66.20% Minoan:Odigitria:I9129:Lazaridis_2017

3.98360588
25.20% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 74.80% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

4.03861950
51.40% Hallstatt:Czechia_I15071 + 48.60% Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

4.11138890
52.80% Hallstatt:Czechia_I15071 + 47.20% Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

4.11344266
27.20% Yamnaya:RISE547:Allentoft_2015 + 72.80% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

4.13728233
26.60% Yamnaya:RISE240:Allentoft_2015 + 73.40% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

4.26827406
26.20% Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018 + 73.80% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

4.27173758
32.40% Sintashta:RISE394:Allentoft_2015 + 67.60% Minoan:Odigitria:I9129:Lazaridis_2017

4.30313986
49.60% Hallstatt:Czechia_I16088 + 50.40% Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017




Interesting that in this analysis the Iberomaurisian drops out of the Balkan samples. Did you remove some samples from the Balkan set?

----------


## Duarte

> Without any Balkan samples or La Tene, the fits are terrible for me; I was getting 5 and 6 with the other calculator. I think it better tracked actual known migrations to northern Italy.
> Distance to:
> Angela
> 
> 21.05470256
> C_Italian_N:R17:Antonio_2019
> 
> 24.12944881
> Minoan:Odigitria:I9129:Lazaridis_2017
> ...


I have noticed that Beaker_Central_Europe, Olalde 2018, greatly improves the fit of other populations, stealing significant amounts of Corded_Ware from many others, including Baltic and Finnish populations, when it comes to modeling using modern Vahaduo Dodecad K12b populations updated spreadsheet as target. Also Lá Tène works better than Hallstatt in many other cases.

PS: Balkan populations also work well, including Bul8 included in Mathieson's paper admix charts and whose mix is ​​virtually identical to Bul10 and Bul6, (In the three we can see the same pops and non-significant differences between the %s of these pops).

----------


## Malaparte

> I am not sure how people with "mixed" ancestry, like English and Calabrian could come out in the calculator. It might be throwing it off in your case.


Something is amiss, as my mother is 33% Nordic_BA, and I score none. And she is 19.3 Sintashta, and I have only 2.1.

So my Calabrian father may in fact have a lot more Minoan than me.

It's all rather counter intuitive.

Why do the tests not work for a "mixed" European background?

And what is the connection between Nordic_BA and Ireland? If Nordic Bronze Age was 1750 to 500 BC, shouldn't it already have been very "German" by this point?

----------


## Palermo Trapani

> Something is amiss, as my mother is 33% Nordic_BA, and I score none. And she is 19.3 Sintashta, and I have only 2.1.
> 
> So my Calabrian father may in fact have a lot more Minoan than me.
> 
> It's all rather counter intuitive.
> 
> Why do the tests not work for a "mixed" European background?
> 
> And what is the connection between Nordic_BA and Ireland? If Nordic Bronze Age was 1750 to 500 BC, shouldn't it already have been very "German" by this point?


Malaparte: I am not sure it is amiss. My take on what "could be going one" (emphasis on could) relates to the random recombination of genes each time a parent has a child. While I can't derive the mathematical calculations (beyond my math level, stopped at Differential/Integral Calculus in College) and thus explain them well (somebody here I am sure can), think about the average DNA you would share with a 1st cousin (full one), it is about 12.5%, but the range could be higher or lower. 23 and Me documents the range can be from 7.5% to about 14%, so not a perfect normal distribution here but still it gives you and idea of the range and how the genetic recombination can produce a nice range of shared DNA for full 1st cousins. 

So while you both share the same two grandparents, you have different Mothers or Fathers and you get half your DNA from each, but obviously there is DNA that you got from your parent, who got it from the same two grandparents and there is is DNA your full first cousin got from their parent, who got it from the same two grandparents, but you and your first cousin did not inherit the same genes from the two grandparents hence the range for full 1st cousins can be 7.5% to about 14%.

In the same way, your Mother or Father and her/his sibling did not inherit the same from their parents as Full siblings on average share about 50% DNA, but even then according to 23 and Me, that range can be from 38% to 61%. The differences in ranges is due to the random recombination of genes from each parent when they have children and pass it down to their children. The only 2 siblings that get the same exact DNA from their parents are of course Identical twins.

I think the models that Jovialis produced, with assist from Duarte (adding the Yamnaya) is at least for peoples of European background that have all their ancestors from one country (and area within that country) are very accurate.

Anyway, my take on it. Welcome any corrections, suggestions or further elaboration.

Cheers

----------


## Angela

> I have noticed that Beaker_Central_Europe, Olalde 2018, greatly improves the fit of other populations, stealing significant amounts of Corded_Ware from many others, including Baltic and Finnish populations, when it comes to modeling using modern Vahaduo Dodecad K12b populations updated spreadsheet as target. Also Lá Tène works better than Hallstatt in many other cases.
> 
> PS: Balkan populations also work well, including Bul8 included in Mathieson's paper admix charts and whose mix is ​​virtually identical to Bul10 and Bul6, (In the three we can see the same pops and non-significant differences between the %s of these pops).


I don't think the genetic mix was precisely the same for Hallstatt and LaTene. At least for northwestern Italy the signal seems to be closer to La Tene than Hallstatt, although perhaps part of that is that it is more recent and thus absorbs whatever steppe admixed group was already present in the Ligures and Italics/Etruscans.

We don't have Ligures but we do have Italics/Eruscans. It would be interesting to see what steppe admixed groups they prefer.

As for Nordic Bronze Age, I think there may be quite a bit of overlap between all the steppe admixed groups in North/Central and western Europe. Only when it is present along with La Tene do you see the split. 

For example, on some of these runs the French come out with very high Nordic Bronze Age. Yet, IBD analyses show a very limited input into the French from the post Roman Era Germanics.

----------


## Malaparte

@Palermo Trapani -- on the commercial Ancestry.com test my autosomal results agree with "intuition," i.e., my percentage of a given ancestral component is usually half of my mother's percentage. So I score 29% Irish. Rather, it's on the calculators for ancient components that the results seem unreliable.

----------


## Duarte

> I don't think the genetic mix was precisely the same for Hallstatt and LaTene. At least for northwestern Italy the signal seems to be closer to La Tene than Hallstatt, although perhaps part of that is that it is more recent and thus absorbs whatever steppe admixed group was already present in the Ligures and Italics/Etruscans.
> 
> We don't have Ligures but we do have Italics/Eruscans. It would be interesting to see what steppe admixed groups they prefer.
> 
> As for Nordic Bronze Age, I think there may be quite a bit of overlap between all the steppe admixed groups in North/Central and western Europe. Only when it is present along with La Tene do you see the split. 
> 
> For example, on some of these runs the French come out with very high Nordic Bronze Age. Yet, IBD analyses show a very limited input into the French from the post Roman Era Germanics.


Yes Angela, I agree with you. And, in fact, as @Palermo Trapani pointed out, considering only the typical modern populations of the selected European regions as target using the same select group of ancient populations as a source, as magnificently done by Jovialis, an excellent fit is achieved for all of them, what is fascinating. In my case, an Iberian descendant of Portuguese, Andalusian and Galician immigrants that admixtures themselves in America and who has an uncertain genetic input from unknown and ancient slaves brought to America, the fit only improves by adding other populations, such as Beaker_Central_Europe, Beaker_Iberia, Scotland_CA_EBA, Bulgaria_EBA , Anatolian_N. I could try to speculate with the merchant exchanges in the Atlantic Bronze Age that approximate the western Beaker populations, including Scotland_CA_EBA, or the greater proximity of Neolithic and Early Bronze Age Bulgarians to Neolithic Anatolian and Neolithic Iberian farmers, rather than the Bronze Age Minoans, as Mathieson infers but, in fact, I would never be a good reference for not being a typical European with all the typical ancestors of a specific region.

----------


## Angela

> Yes Angela, I agree with you. And, in fact, as @Palermo Trapani pointed out, considering only the typical modern populations of the selected European regions as target using the same select group of ancient populations as a source, as magnificently done by Jovialis, an excellent fit is achieved for all of them, what is fascinating. In my case, an Iberian descendant of Portuguese, Andalusian and Galician immigrants that admixtures themselves in America and who has an uncertain genetic input from unknown and ancient slaves brought to America, the fit only improves by adding other populations, such as Beaker_Central_Europe, Beaker_Iberia, Scotland_CA_EBA, Bulgaria_EBA , Anatolian_N. I could try to speculate with the merchant exchanges in the Atlantic Bronze Age that approximate the western Beaker populations, including Scotland_CA_EBA, or the greater proximity of Neolithic and Early Bronze Age Bulgarians to Neolithic Anatolian and Neolithic Iberian farmers, rather than the Bronze Age Minoans, as Mathieson infers but, in fact, I would never be a good reference for not being a typical European with all the typical ancestors of a specific region.


You might want to take a look at the last post I added to the thread on Patterson's new paper about using DATES. They do some admixture analyses using f statistics, and if I'm understanding him clearly, he makes the extraordinary claim that the Central European Beakers had no genetic impact on Iberia. 

My question there and here is where then did the small amount of steppe they find up to about 300 B.C. come from, if it didn't traverse central Europe, and did more steppe come with migration after 300 B.C.

----------


## Duarte

> You might want to take a look at the last post I added to the thread on Patterson's new paper about using DATES. They do some admixture analyses using f statistics, and if I'm understanding him clearly, he makes the extraordinary claim that the Central European Beakers had no genetic impact on Iberia. 
> 
> My question there and here is where then did the small amount of steppe they find up to about 300 B.C. come from, if it didn't traverse central Europe, and did more steppe come with migration after 300 B.C.


Thanks Angela. I will see there carefully. The Beaker Central is the main in my single distances.

PS:

Distance to:
Duarte

9.38223321
Beaker_Central_Europe:I6534:Olalde_2018

10.02652482
Beaker_Central_Europe:I6581:Olalde_2018

11.86776306
Beaker_Central_Europe:I7044:Olalde_2018

12.09549916
Beaker_Central_Europe:I5022:Olalde_2018

12.63142114
Beaker_Iberia:I6539:Olalde_2018

12.92599706
Beaker_Central_Europe:I2364:Olalde_2018

13.09382679
Beaker_Central_Europe:E09538:Olalde_2018

13.16359753
Beaker_Central_Europe:I4252:Olalde_2018

13.57537845
Beaker_Central_Europe:I4890:Olalde_2018

13.99991786
Beaker_Central_Europe:I3588:Olalde_2018

14.25930573
Beaker_Central_Europe:I4885:Olalde_2018

14.83662024
Beaker_Central_Europe:I3604:Olalde_2018

14.87106587
Bulgaria_EBA:I2176:Mathieson_2018

14.99458902
Beaker_Central_Europe:I3597:Olalde_2018

15.01998003
Beaker_Central_Europe:I5835:Olalde_2018

15.72866491
Beaker_Iberia:I5665:Olalde_2018

15.83431085
Beaker_Iberia:I6472:Olalde_2018

16.00390577
Beaker_Central_Europe:I5529:Olalde_2018

16.07419360
Beaker_Central_Europe:I7289:Olalde_2018

16.42045066
Bulgaria_EBA:Bul10:Mathieson_2018

16.50050908
Beaker_Central_Europe:I4887:Olalde_2018

16.69155775
Bulgaria_EBA:I2175:Mathieson_2018

17.63567124
Beaker_Central_Europe:I5660:Olalde_2018

17.84517302
Bulgaria_EBA:Bul8:Mathieson_2018

18.02754004
Hallstatt:Czechia_I15071



And changed a little when I include La Tène:

Distance to:
Duarte

9.38223321
Beaker_Central_Europe:I6534:Olalde_2018

10.02652482
Beaker_Central_Europe:I6581:Olalde_2018

11.37948593
La_Tène:Czechia_I17323

11.72041382
La_Tène:Czechia_I15042

11.86776306
Beaker_Central_Europe:I7044:Olalde_2018

11.98845695
La_Tène:Austria_I11699

12.09549916
Beaker_Central_Europe:I5022:Olalde_2018

12.33060420
La_Tène:Austria_I11701

12.46518752
La_Tène:Czechia_I15954

12.49054042
La_Tène:Czechia_I17143

12.63142114
Beaker_Iberia:I6539:Olalde_2018

12.68483741
La_Tène:Hungary_I18489

12.92599706
Beaker_Central_Europe:I2364:Olalde_2018

13.09382679
Beaker_Central_Europe:E09538:Olalde_2018

13.16359753
Beaker_Central_Europe:I4252:Olalde_2018

13.43583269
La_Tène:Czechia_I17146

13.49251274
La_Tène:Czechia_I17139

13.57537845
Beaker_Central_Europe:I4890:Olalde_2018

13.61506886
La_Tène:Czechia_I15952

13.76384031
La_Tène:Czechia_I16271

13.87161130
La_Tène:Czechia_I14986

13.99991786
Beaker_Central_Europe:I3588:Olalde_2018

14.01329726
La_Tène:Czechia_I15046

14.25930573
Beaker_Central_Europe:I4885:Olalde_2018

14.39266480
La_Tène:Austria_I11708

----------


## Palermo Trapani

> @Palermo Trapani -- on the commercial Ancestry.com test my autosomal results agree with "intuition," i.e., my percentage of a given ancestral component is usually half of my mother's percentage. So I score 29% Irish. Rather, it's on the calculators for ancient components that the results seem unreliable.


Ok, got it. Well it could be the source populations in the models do not work maybe for folks with Irish ancestry. Is there a component in the model that is capturing English and or Scottish ancestry, that could be highly correlated with Irish ancestry thus the model can't correctly measure or distinguish say Irish, from Scottish or English, etc. Yes I recognize each of those groups have cultural differences, the Irish historically loyal to the Bishop of Rome, the Scotts more Calvinist and English more Anglican Church of England, for example. 

Just some thoughts to maybe consider. Thanks for the response, Cheers.

----------


## Angela

> You might want to take a look at the last post I added to the thread on Patterson's new paper about using DATES. They do some admixture analyses using f statistics, and if I'm understanding him clearly, he makes the extraordinary claim that the Central European Beakers had no genetic impact on Iberia. 
> 
> My question there and here is where then did the small amount of steppe they find up to about 300 B.C. come from, if it didn't traverse central Europe, and did more steppe come with migration after 300 B.C.


They're not usually sloppy with language but they were in this instance.

This is what they meant:

"We find the earliest evidence of Steppe pastoralist-related ancestry569 in Iberia around 3200 BCE, though this ancestry only becomes widespread after 2,500 BCE."

----------


## Malaparte

Although Jovialis has already done a ton of work, I often wonder why he uses certain reference populations in the models. So with this model we have:

(1) Yamnaya --
(2) Sintashta -- the actual group never entered West Europe -- and yet Northern Italian, French, Spaniards, British Isles, Germans, Scandinavians all score significant Sintasha --> what does this variable capture?
(3) Catacomb -- this seemed significant in earlier versions of the model, now it has plummeted, save for Macedonia, Albania, a sliver of Montenegro, Sicily, Molise, Friuli
(4) Corded Ware -- major component in Slavs and Balts, minor component in Germans 
(5) Halberstadt -- is this supposed to represent Neolithic Central Europe? Minoan + WHG + xxx? I go cross-eyed trying to tell some of these shades of green apart!
(6) Hallstatt -- major Celtic center
(7) Hungary - 1180 BC ---> What is the significance of this population? How does it differ from Hallstatt?
(8) Nordic Bronze Age -- I assume this is proto-Germanic -- but why is it so significant in Ireland? Is this reflecting shared mtDNA ancestry?
(9) Central Italian Chalcolithic -- this looks pan European, except Southern Italy and Greece -- it's highest in Spain, but even registers on the Steppe ---> what is the component in fact representing?
(10) Neolithic Italian -- seems to be a Western Mediterranean variable, highest in Sardinia, Corsica, Spain, Liguria
(11) Remedello -- I assume this is pre-Neolithic WHG -- highest in Basques, then Spain, but also Ireland, western France, Britain
(12) Minoan -- this is basically Anatolian Neolithic *unmixed* with WHG? -- major component in most of Italy & Balkans, but not Western Europe
(13) Anatolian Bronze Age -- more CHG than Minoan? -- it's basically an Aegean marker -- very high in Southern Italy and Sephardics 
(14) Iberomaurusian
(15) Bolshoy-Ostrov -- presumably EHG

----------


## Malaparte

Is Sintashta somehow an artificial proxy for what original Bell Beaker populations may have looked like?

----------


## Angela

I suggest you go back and read not only this thread, but the one on using La Tene, and also the academic papers discussing admixture during the Bronze and Iron Age. The answers are there. I don't think anyone has the time to write out pages and pages explaining all of these things, when they've already been explained.

----------


## Malaparte

I forgot what Jovialis had said about Chalcolithic Italian --> reflects WHG resurgence during Copper Age

I shall investigate how Nordic BA and Sintashta are relevant for modeling Irish. Would not want to drag down the tenor of the conversation.

----------


## Malaparte

Sintashta were added because, as alternative to Catacomb thesis, possible historical source population for Mycenaeans.

The relationship to the modeling of other European populations, notably NW Europe, is incidental.

----------


## italouruguayan

My results...

Distance to:	italouruguayan

21.95401558	Hallstatt:Czechia_I15071
22.00161130	Hallstatt:Czechia_I14983
22.69497742	Hungary_1180BC:BR2:Gamba_2014
22.72011664	Hallstatt:Czechia_I13781
22.72699056	Hallstatt:Czechia_I16088
23.40082905	Hallstatt:Hungary_I16327
29.08682520	Halberstadt_LBA:I0099_HAL36C:Haak_2015
36.34692422	Sintashta:RISE386:Allentoft_2015
36.55897154	Sintashta:RISE395:Allentoft_2015
36.77070029	Anatolian_BA:I2495:Lazaridis_2017

----------


## Malaparte

> I shall investigate how Nordic BA and Sintashta are relevant for modeling Irish. Would not want to drag down the tenor of the conversation.


I guess the Nordic BA in Ireland is Viking influence. Pretty obvious answer. Oh well.

I'm still puzzled by the Sintashta-like component throughout Western Europe, in places where there's no Corded Ware, what this could correlate to --> is it merely a generalized Steppe signal that's not captured by more particular Steppe-enriched groups? Again, I now realize (not having originally read every word of the La Tene thread) that Jovialis added Sintashta to his model of Italians an alternative to Catacomb.

----------


## Jovialis

Bolshoy-Ostrov is from from Lamnidis et al. 2018:

----------


## Jovialis

@Angela, this issue with using the Le Tene samples as I did is that they're pretty heterogeneous. However, their "centrum" lands right on top of Hallstatt (and BR2).

Also, I should probably used BOO006, since he was the most Nganasan admixed.

----------


## Jovialis

^^I should also try to remove Minoan:Odigitria:I9129 to see if there is some change too.

----------


## Northener

> I guess the Nordic BA in Ireland is Viking influence. Pretty obvious answer. Oh well.
> 
> I'm still puzzled by the Sintashta-like component throughout Western Europe, in places where there's no Corded Ware, what this could correlate to --> is it merely a generalized Steppe signal that's not captured by more particular Steppe-enriched groups? Again, I now realize (not having originally read every word of the La Tene thread) that Jovialis added Sintashta to his model of Italians an alternative to Catacomb.


I don't know it's a hell of a job to do the haircutting task of "Germanic" vs "Celtic" in NW Europe. Besides that there is no Germanic or Celtic "genetic nucleus". Behind ideas of Nordic BA in Ireland is Viking influence is imo mainly based on the idea of a clearcut difference between "Celtic" and "Germanic". But on the modern PCA's like G25 and others modern Irish sometimes still plot close to Scandics. I guess in the end in the NW there is a lot of the same kind of ancestry. For Europe as a whole the intermingling has been big, but in the NW may be even bigger...?

----------


## Northener

Our results:

----------


## Stuvanè

Definitely not a great fit in distance mode :)

Distance to:
Dodecadk12bStuvanè

20.89569573
Hungary_1180BC:BR2:Gamba_2014

21.27733301
Hallstatt:Czechia_I15071

21.98921554
Hallstatt:Czechia_I14983

23.45793256
Hallstatt:Czechia_I13781

24.35769694
Hallstatt:Czechia_I16088

25.14485434
Hallstatt:Hungary_I16327

28.33805039
C_Italian_N:R17:Antonio_2019

28.61736361
Anatolian_BA:I2495:Lazaridis_2017

28.69391573
Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

29.49784738
Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

29.81785204
Minoan:Odigitria:I9131:Lazaridis_2017

30.14496144
Minoan:Odigitria:I9129:Lazaridis_2017

30.38551300
Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

31.07440587
Minoan:Petras_EBA:Pta08:Clemente_2021

31.22423898
Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

31.38223064
C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019

31.53360113
Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

31.96140172
C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

32.05317301
C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

32.34111934
C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019

32.38495021
C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019

32.49780762
Anatolian_BA:I2683:Lazaridis_2017

32.89528690
Minoan:Lasithi:I0070:Lazaridis_2017

32.89886320
C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019

32.99595884
C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019




Target: Dodecadk12bStuvanè
Distance: 2.0787% / 2.07866709 | ADC: 0.5x RC

32.2
Hungary_1180BC



25.5
Hallstatt



24.3
Anatolian_BA



18.0
Minoan





Target: Dodecadk12bStuvanè
Distance: 1.0845% / 1.08446091 | ADC: 0.25x RC

38.1
Hungary_1180BC



25.1
Anatolian_BA



17.9
Hallstatt



17.2
Minoan



1.7
Iberomaurusian






Target: Dodecadk12bStuvanè
Distance: 0.0688% / 0.06881370

49.5
Minoan



16.2
Corded_Ware



10.1
C_Italian_N



9.3
Yamnaya



6.2
Hungary_1180BC



5.6
Nordic_BA



2.7
Sintashta



0.2
Hallstatt



0.2
Iberomaurusian




Distance to:
Dodecadk12bStuvanè

1.67103191
41.80% Sintashta:RISE392:Allentoft_2015 + 58.20% Minoan:Petras_EBA:Pta08:Clemente_2021

1.89138130
43.00% Sintashta:RISE392:Allentoft_2015 + 57.00% Minoan:Lasithi:I0070:Lazaridis_2017

1.98423725
43.20% Sintashta:RISE392:Allentoft_2015 + 56.80% Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017

1.99998548
43.00% Nordic_BA:RISE175:Allentoft_2015 + 57.00% Anatolian_BA:I2683:Lazaridis_2017

2.06534203
38.80% Corded_Ware:RISE446:Allentoft_2015 + 61.20% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

2.23918330
37.60% Corded_Ware:RISE446:Allentoft_2015 + 62.40% Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

2.26207366
39.00% Corded_Ware:RISE446:Allentoft_2015 + 61.00% Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

2.30641540
40.00% Nordic_BA:RISE175:Allentoft_2015 + 60.00% Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

2.31298690
42.00% Sintashta:RISE392:Allentoft_2015 + 58.00% Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

2.48053139
40.00% Nordic_BA:RISE175:Allentoft_2015 + 60.00% Anatolian_BA:I2495:Lazaridis_2017

2.49211667
42.80% Sintashta:RISE395:Allentoft_2015 + 57.20% Minoan:Petras_EBA:Pta08:Clemente_2021

2.53064919
48.20% Halberstadt_LBA:I0099_HAL36C:Haak_2015 + 51.80% Minoan:Petras_EBA:Pta08:Clemente_2021

2.58149112
44.20% Sintashta:RISE395:Allentoft_2015 + 55.80% Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017

2.66442806
44.20% Sintashta:RISE395:Allentoft_2015 + 55.80% Minoan:Lasithi:I0070:Lazaridis_2017

2.85904530
37.20% Corded_Ware:RISE1:Allentoft_2015 + 62.80% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

2.87897789
39.60% Corded_Ware:RISE434:Allentoft_2015 + 60.40% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

2.93375868
40.00% Corded_Ware:RISE446:Allentoft_2015 + 60.00% Minoan:Lasithi:I0070:Lazaridis_2017

2.93425161
36.60% Corded_Ware:RISE1:Allentoft_2015 + 63.40% Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

3.00948932
49.60% Halberstadt_LBA:I0099_HAL36C:Haak_2015 + 50.40% Minoan:Lasithi:I0070:Lazaridis_2017

3.03223877
41.80% Sintashta:RISE392:Allentoft_2015 + 58.20% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

3.04529819
49.80% Halberstadt_LBA:I0099_HAL36C:Haak_2015 + 50.20% Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017

3.06481464
38.80% Corded_Ware:RISE446:Allentoft_2015 + 61.20% Minoan:Petras_EBA:Pta08:Clemente_2021

3.11733078
57.60% Hallstatt:Czechia_I14983 + 42.40% Minoan:Odigitria:I9131:Lazaridis_2017

3.12912243
36.00% Corded_Ware:RISE1:Allentoft_2015 + 64.00% Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

3.13514719
42.80% Sintashta:RISE394:Allentoft_2015 + 57.20% Minoan:Lasithi:I0070:Lazaridis_2017

----------


## Jovialis

> ASH068 once again is clearly an ancient Achaean-type ancestry. The model doesn't work well for the Canaanites.
> Some of the Sea Peoples were clearly this type of Ancestry. It is certain among the Philistines.


It is funny that in Aneli et al. 2022 it refers to this sample as from the Levant. This is a big miscommunication on the part of the authors. This person was clearly from southern Europe. They were invaders in the Levant. This is like finding a conquistador in Mexico, and refer to it as North American.

----------


## Jovialis

Some people on other sites took that literally.

----------


## Angela

> Some people on other sites took that literally.


You mean they thought the clearly Southern European like sample was Levantine?

Bizarre when it's so obvious. 

The paper on samples from another area in the Middle East found even more admixture, didn't it?

I haven't been updating the list of papers so it's not at my fingertips. 

At any rate, I'm pretty certain that was the conclusion. That and the Anatolian Neolithic in them would explain why in certain modeling they get minority percentages of Southern European.

----------


## Jovialis

Here is a new version of the chart with adjusted samples, linked below:







```
Bolshoy_Ostrov:3473±87:BOO006:Lamnidis_2018,4.07,44.75,0,0,0,36.53,2.94,0,0,11.3,0,0.41Yamnaya:RISE240:Allentoft_2015,26.6,1.31,0,0,7.93,64.16,0,0,0,0,0,0
Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015,22.07,0,0,0,0,70.45,0,0,0,0,7.49,0
Yamnaya:RISE547:Allentoft_2015,26.54,0,0,0,10.09,63.38,0,0,0,0,0,0
Yamnaya:RISE548:Allentoft_2015,27.76,0,0.93,0,3.91,65.86,0,0,0,0,1.35,0.19
Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015,23.64,0.86,0,0,9.61,64.98,0.74,0,0,0,0,0.17
Yamnaya:RISE552:Allentoft_2015,30.94,1.6,0,0.01,2.06,61.11,0.39,0,0,0,3.1,0.78
Yamnaya:I0231_SVP3:Haak_2015,28.48,2.19,0,0,1.43,59.76,2.73,0,0,0,4.53,0.89
Yamnaya:I0357_SVP5:Haak_2015,31.45,0.86,0,0.77,4.05,54.56,2.22,0,0,0,6.09,0
Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015,24.66,6.11,0,0,0,59.29,0,0,0,0,9.32,0.62
Yamnaya:I0429_SVP38:Haak_2015,26.2,3.3,0,0,2.84,64.62,2.03,0,0,0,0,1
Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015,23.9,4.62,0,0,0,60.95,1.32,0.31,0,0,8.64,0.26
Yamnaya:I0441_SVP54:Haak_2015,33.48,1.54,0,0,0,56.53,8.46,0,0,0,0,0
Yamnaya:I0443_SVP57:Haak_2015,28.03,2.76,0,0,5.5,59.49,0,0,0,0,3.22,1
Yamnaya:I0444_SVP58:Haak_2015,30.94,0.57,0,0,3.61,59.43,0,0.11,0,0,2.51,2.83
Yamnaya:I2105:Mathieson_2018,25.39,2.85,0,0,1.94,58.76,1.17,0,0,0,8.18,1.72
Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018,24.66,4.21,0,0,2.47,64.51,1.21,0,0,0,2.93,0
Catacomb:MJ-09:Jarve_2019,25.71,4.68,0,0.61,7.93,55.69,0,0,0,0,2.4,2.97
Catacomb:MK3003:Wang_2019,29.97,2.83,0,0.37,3.73,54.49,1.01,0,0,0,5.99,1.62
Catacomb:RK4001:Wang_2019,26.39,2.57,0,0,2.96,54.74,2.09,0,0,0,10.33,0.92
Sintashta:RISE386:Allentoft_2015,15.34,0.38,0,0,24.56,55.73,0,0,0,0,3.31,0.68
Sintashta:RISE392:Allentoft_2015,12.29,0,0.39,0,30.03,57.18,0,0,0,0,0,0.11
Sintashta:RISE394:Allentoft_2015,16.36,0,0,0,26.29,56.64,0,0,0,0,0.71,0
Sintashta:RISE395:Allentoft_2015,14.51,0,0,0,30.54,54.26,0,0,0,0,0.16,0.52
Corded_Ware:RISE1:Allentoft_2015,9.53,2.23,0,0,20.52,67.27,0,0,0,0,0.46,0
Corded_Ware:RISE434:Allentoft_2015,15.93,0,0,0,23.21,60.04,0,0,0,0,0,0.82
Corded_Ware:RISE435:Allentoft_2015,1.49,0,0,0,21.13,68.03,0,0,0,0,9.36,0
Corded_Ware:RISE446:Allentoft_2015,10.44,0,0,0,25.54,64.02,0,0,0,0,0,0
Nordic_BA:RISE47:Allentoft_2015,4.99,0,0,0,37.63,55.78,0,0,0,0,1.6,0
Nordic_BA:RISE175:Allentoft_2015,0,0,0,0,44.56,55.44,0,0,0,0,0,0
Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR2B6:Brunel_2020,4.07,0.89,3,0,37.2,33.97,0,0.5,5.51,0,14.86,0
Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR3-15:Brunel_2020,4.06,0.92,3.41,0.28,36.67,31.17,0,0,7.03,0,16.45,0
Hungary_1180BC:BR2:Gamba_2014,1.09,0,0.38,0,36.78,41.52,0,0,3.74,0,16.14,0.36
Remedello:RISE487:Allentoft_2015,0,0,1.36,0,75.55,12.12,0,0,0.84,0,9.88,0.24
Remedello:RISE489:Allentoft_2015,0,0,0,0,72.08,12.24,0,0,5.69,0,9.99,0
C_Italian_ChL:R4:Antonio_2019,0,0,2.77,0.12,60.45,3.99,0,0,10.54,0.02,21.81,0.32
C_Italian_ChL:R5:Antonio_2019,0,0,2.76,0,63.45,3.27,0,0,10.15,0,20.2,0.17
C_Italian_ChL:R1014:Antonio_2019,0,0,2.67,0,64.87,0.54,0,0,0,0,31.92,0
C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019,0,0,3.61,0,54.5,0,0,0.17,12.44,0,29.12,0.16
C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019,0,0,4.22,0,52.75,0,0,0,11.28,0.2,31.18,0.38
C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019,0,0,2.42,0,53.24,0,0,0,14.2,0.44,29.46,0.24
C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019,0,0,2.58,0,50.8,0,0,0,13.79,0,32.49,0.34
C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019,0,0,3.35,0,53.37,0,0,0,13.76,0,29.52,0
C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019,0,0,3.41,0,57.73,1.14,0,0,9.12,0.21,28.3,0.09
C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019,0,0,3.72,0,51.41,0,0,0.09,10.24,0,34.54,0
C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019,0,0,4.33,0,55.74,0.85,0,0,9.83,0,29.26,0
Minoan:Lasithi:I0070:Lazaridis_2017,0,0,0.62,0.55,37.53,0,0,0,15.52,0,45.7,0.09
Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017,1.16,0,2.96,0,37.9,0.23,0,0,13.01,0,44.59,0.15
Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017,0,0.05,2.92,0.4,36.38,0,0,0,13.48,0,46.7,0.07
Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017,0.58,0,4.33,0,39.44,0,0,0,12.45,0,43.19,0
Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017,1.52,0,5.68,0,37.33,0,0,0,16.14,0,39.25,0.08
Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017,1.38,0,0.19,0,41.77,0,0,0.28,17.61,0,38.77,0
Minoan:Odigitria:I9131:Lazaridis_2017,5.16,0,0,0,36.32,0,0,0,19.19,0,39.01,0.33
Minoan:Petras_EBA:Pta08:Clemente_2021,0,0,3.85,0.33,34.73,0.38,0.14,0.05,14.68,0.48,43.65,1.72
Anatolian_BA:I2495:Lazaridis_2017,6.07,0,1.17,1.3,27.23,3.79,0,0,14.72,0,43.22,2.51
Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017,7.88,0.24,1.61,0,26.13,4.81,0,1.72,13.22,0.03,44.36,0
Anatolian_BA:I2683:Lazaridis_2017,8.73,0.62,2.12,0.42,25.19,0.9,0,0,14.26,0,45.14,2.61
Iberomaurusian:TAF009:Loosdrecht_2018,0,3.54,60.38,2.05,0,0,2.48,18.95,8.83,0,0,3.78
Iberomaurusian:TAF010:Loosdrecht_2018,0,0.55,63.9,3.27,0,0.17,1.39,18.7,5.98,0,0,6.05
Iberomaurusian:TAF011:Loosdrecht_2018,0,1.28,64.11,2.45,0,0.07,0.7,18.22,5.74,0.18,0,7.24
Iberomaurusian:TAF012:Loosdrecht_2018,0,1.79,63.81,0.8,0.44,0,3.27,16.18,5.76,0.59,0,7.35
Iberomaurusian:TAF013:Loosdrecht_2018,0,1.07,61.84,2.72,0,0.02,1.89,18.58,6.99,0,0,6.89
Iberomaurusian:TAF014:Loosdrecht_2018,0,0.74,62.76,2.95,0,0,2.12,18.14,5.34,0,0,7.95
Iberomaurusian:TAF015:Loosdrecht_2018,0,0,62.82,1.87,0,0.9,0,15.76,6.67,3.45,0,8.52
```

----------


## lacreme

thanks! 
my friend and his mother, Greeks


Target: Chris
Distance: 1.3677% / 1.36766216

37.2
Anatolian_BA



29.4
Minoan



22.5
Yamnaya



9.8
C_Italian_ChL



1.1
Iberomaurusian




Target: Chris_mom
Distance: 1.2407% / 1.24073615

77.1
Anatolian_BA



12.4
Yamnaya



5.4
Minoan



5.1
Catacomb







```
Distance to:
Chris

2.26413582
30.00% Yamnaya:I2105:Mathieson_2018 + 70.00% Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017

2.28686861
31.40% Catacomb:RK4001:Wang_2019 + 68.60% Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017

2.53538913
28.60% Yamnaya:I0231_SVP3:Haak_2015 + 71.40% Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017

2.54475499
28.60% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 71.40% Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

2.56154226
27.20% Yamnaya:RISE548:Allentoft_2015 + 72.80% Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017

2.56496996
28.00% Yamnaya:RISE552:Allentoft_2015 + 72.00% Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017

2.67289284
29.20% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 70.80% Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017

2.70421272
29.20% Yamnaya:I2105:Mathieson_2018 + 70.80% Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

2.75710970
29.00% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 71.00% Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

2.76607403
29.00% Yamnaya:I0443_SVP57:Haak_2015 + 71.00% Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017

2.76742270
30.60% Catacomb:RK4001:Wang_2019 + 69.40% Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

2.82788375
27.80% Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018 + 72.20% Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017

2.83472154
26.40% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 73.60% Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

2.88128673
29.60% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 70.40% Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017

2.91102596
28.40% Yamnaya:I0444_SVP58:Haak_2015 + 71.60% Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017

2.99719930
30.20% Catacomb:MK3003:Wang_2019 + 69.80% Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017

3.03762667
27.20% Yamnaya:I0429_SVP38:Haak_2015 + 72.80% Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017

3.08380901
30.00% Yamnaya:I0357_SVP5:Haak_2015 + 70.00% Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017

3.14930648
27.00% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 73.00% Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017

3.19320886
21.60% Corded_Ware:RISE446:Allentoft_2015 + 78.40% Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

3.37524779
27.80% Yamnaya:RISE240:Allentoft_2015 + 72.20% Minoan:Lasithi:I0073:Lazaridis_2017

3.38981886
29.00% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 71.00% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

3.41207148
27.80% Yamnaya:I0231_SVP3:Haak_2015 + 72.20% Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

3.44386789
23.20% Sintashta:RISE392:Allentoft_2015 + 76.80% Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

3.45778335
29.40% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 70.60% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017



Distance to:
Chris_mom

1.32984461
15.80% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 84.20% Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

1.79191614
17.40% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 82.60% Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

1.87692854
17.80% Yamnaya:I2105:Mathieson_2018 + 82.20% Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

1.94728192
16.20% Yamnaya:I3141:Mathieson_2018 + 83.80% Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

2.07845356
15.80% Yamnaya:RISE548:Allentoft_2015 + 84.20% Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

2.09113845
18.80% Catacomb:RK4001:Wang_2019 + 81.20% Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

2.09391187
17.60% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 82.40% Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

2.20532316
15.80% Yamnaya:I0429_SVP38:Haak_2015 + 84.20% Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

2.26424771
16.80% Yamnaya:I0231_SVP3:Haak_2015 + 83.20% Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

2.47272832
16.20% Yamnaya:RISE550:Allentoft_2015 + 83.80% Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

2.50365318
17.00% Yamnaya:I0443_SVP57:Haak_2015 + 83.00% Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

2.50806394
16.20% Yamnaya:RISE240:Allentoft_2015 + 83.80% Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

2.52391072
16.40% Yamnaya:RISE552:Allentoft_2015 + 83.60% Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

2.70302313
16.20% Yamnaya:RISE547:Allentoft_2015 + 83.80% Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

2.73915703
16.60% Yamnaya:I0444_SVP58:Haak_2015 + 83.40% Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

2.82440639
17.80% Catacomb:MK3003:Wang_2019 + 82.20% Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

2.90333772
17.80% Yamnaya:I0357_SVP5:Haak_2015 + 82.20% Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

2.94915841
17.60% Catacomb:MJ-09:Jarve_2019 + 82.40% Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

3.42524295
16.00% Yamnaya:I0441_SVP54:Haak_2015 + 84.00% Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

3.65603688
19.20% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 80.80% Anatolian_BA:I2683:Lazaridis_2017

3.90254310
19.00% Yamnaya:I0438_SVP50:Haak_2015 + 81.00% Anatolian_BA:I2495:Lazaridis_2017

3.94601456
20.60% Catacomb:RK4001:Wang_2019 + 79.40% Anatolian_BA:I2495:Lazaridis_2017

3.95064973
17.20% Yamnaya:RISE546:Allentoft_2015 + 82.80% Anatolian_BA:I2495:Lazaridis_2017

4.01405580
19.20% Yamnaya:I0370_SVP10:Haak_2015 + 80.80% Anatolian_BA:I2495:Lazaridis_2017

4.10822781
19.40% Yamnaya:I2105:Mathieson_2018 + 80.60% Anatolian_BA:I2495:Lazaridis_2017


```

----------


## Ιωάννης Γαβριήλ

Interesting results (with Nganasan because of my amerindian DNA), they don't fit that well with any Iberian average though  :Thinking: .

Target: Dodecad_K12b_ΙωάννηςΓαβριήλ
Distance: 0.5483% / 0.54834133

45.9
Bantu



20.3
C_Italian_ChL



6.4
Yamnaya



5.0
Corded_Ware



4.5
Remedello



3.9
Nordic_BA



3.6
Minoan



3.6
Iberomaurusian



2.8
Nganasan



2.0
C_Italian_N



2.0
Hungary_1180BC



And when I reduce it to 7 populations  :Amazed: 

Target: Dodecad_K12b_ΙωάννηςΓαβριήλ
Distance: 0.7706% / 0.77057294 | R7P

46.0
Bantu



23.5
C_Italian_ChL



14.8
Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène



5.7
Yamnaya



4.1
Nordic_BA



3.2
Iberomaurusian



2.7
Nganasan

----------


## Duarte

Remedello ever the most heavy, and Bantu present in all combinations when it included in source data.

Target: Duarte
Distance: 0.8791% / 0.87909363

31.4
Remedello



17.6
Anatolian_BA



14.5
Sintashta



11.5
Nordic_BA



7.9
Iberomaurusian



7.1
Yamnaya



5.6
C_Italian_ChL



3.8
Bantu



0.4
Catacomb



0.2
Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène





Target: Duarte
Distance: 0.8846% / 0.88460803 | R6P

42.2
Remedello



17.3
Anatolian_BA



15.6
Yamnaya



13.1
Nordic_BA



8.0
Iberomaurusian



3.8
Bantu

----------


## Ιωάννης Γαβριήλ

_I was Trying to understand more my results when I thought that it whould be much more convenient if I didn't have a giant bantu (Halph of me) in the way so I, inspired by the newest update for AncestryDNA decided to split my european halph and double it to see what could happen, it was pretty hard to do, but here are the results:

_Target: Dodecad_K12b_ΙωάννηςΓαβριήλ
Distance: 0.0259% / 0.02585834

50.0
Dodecad_K12b_ΙωάννηςΓαβριήλEURO



46.3
Bantu



2.4
Nganasan



1.3
Iberomaurusian




I'm actually very happy with the way it got, but, analyzing my european results, I was still thinking that something was missing:

Target: Dodecad_K12b_ΙωάννηςΓαβριήλEURO
Distance: 1.0061% / 1.00608414

42.5
C_Italian_ChL



12.8
Yamnaya



10.4
Nordic_BA



10.2
Minoan



9.7
Corded_Ware



8.8
Remedello



3.8
Iberomaurusian



0.9
Bolshoy_Ostrov



0.5
Hungary_1180BC



0.4
C_Italian_N



Then I tested with different ethnicities until I could find the one that fit the most and then I was shocked!  :Amazed: :

Target: Dodecad_K12b_ΙωάννηςΓαβριήλEURO
Distance: 0.0905% / 0.09053499

34.8
C_Italian_ChL



17.4
Corded_Ware



13.8
Remedello



7.5
Minoan



7.3
South_Asian



5.4
Hungary_1180BC



4.2
Nordic_BA



3.6
Iberomaurusian



2.5
Yamnaya



2.3
C_Italian_N



0.7
Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène



0.5
Bolshoy_Ostrov



The South Asian fit perfectly!
Maybe some Roma ancestor that I did'nt know I had??

The South Asian component I used: 


```
South_Asian:Punjabi_Indian,40.47,0.49,0.00,0.00,0.69,15.28,33.23,0.00,1.62,0.00,8.21,0.00
South_Asian:Kalash_Pakistan,41.18,3.02,0.00,0.00,0.08,17.51,22.27,0.00,1.08,0.00,14.86,0.00
```

Distance mode:
Distance to:
Dodecad_K12b_ΙωάννηςΓαβριήλEURO

14.43972996
Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR3-15:Brunel_2020

16.22930554
Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR2B6:Brunel_2020

22.73267273
Hungary_1180BC:BR2:Gamba_2014

25.43551872
C_Italian_ChL:R4:Antonio_2019

26.65668490
C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019

26.80113119
C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019

27.46443515
C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

27.66392006
C_Italian_ChL:R5:Antonio_2019

27.68045427
C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019

27.98682845
C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019

28.15092020
C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019

28.32566383
C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

28.51684589
C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019

31.25234400
Remedello:RISE489:Allentoft_2015

31.65645887
C_Italian_ChL:R1014:Antonio_2019

33.03246504
Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

33.19899916
Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

33.94818290
Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

34.05381695
Remedello:RISE487:Allentoft_2015

34.79822979
Minoan:Odigitria:I9131:Lazaridis_2017

35.17598809
Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017

35.90714698
Minoan:Petras_EBA:Pta08:Clemente_2021

36.68031013
Anatolian_BA:I2495:Lazaridis_2017

37.02338100
Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017

37.26382314
Minoan:Lasithi:I0070:Lazaridis_2017

----------


## Duarte

No change for me with South Asia and Nganasan.

Distance to:
Duarte

12.47746769
Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR3-15:Brunel_2020

13.70685595
Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR2B6:Brunel_2020

21.32453048
Hungary_1180BC:BR2:Gamba_2014

29.88531579
C_Italian_ChL:R4:Antonio_2019

31.78933626
C_Italian_ChL:R5:Antonio_2019

32.35028902
C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019

32.49682292
C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019

32.99247035
C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019

33.10756107
C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

33.21771666
C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019

33.33528611
C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019

33.49879252
Remedello:RISE489:Allentoft_2015

34.08346080
C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019

34.54672054
C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

35.97597671
Nordic_BA:RISE47:Allentoft_2015

36.43955131
Nordic_BA:RISE175:Allentoft_2015

36.49465440
Remedello:RISE487:Allentoft_2015

37.68287144
Sintashta:RISE395:Allentoft_2015

38.07036774
Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

38.31550991
C_Italian_ChL:R1014:Antonio_2019

38.40018359
Minoan:Odigitria:I9130:Lazaridis_2017

39.36880745
Minoan:Odigitria:I9131:Lazaridis_2017

39.86482660
Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017

39.89210574
Sintashta:RISE392:Allentoft_2015

40.39532027
Sintashta:RISE386:Allentoft_2015


Target: Duarte
Distance: 0.8990% / 0.89895567 | R6P

38.4
Remedello



27.8
Sintashta



18.8
Anatolian_BA



8.1
Iberomaurusian



3.6
Bantu



3.3
Corded_Ware





Target: Duarte
Distance: 0.8763% / 0.87633171

32.5
Remedello



17.7
Anatolian_BA



12.7
Nordic_BA



12.4
Sintashta



8.1
Yamnaya



8.0
Iberomaurusian



4.7
C_Italian_ChL



3.8
Bantu



0.1
Catacomb



0.0
Bolshoy_Ostrov



0.0
C_Italian_N



0.0
Corded_Ware



0.0
Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène



0.0
Hungary_1180BC



0.0
Minoan



0.0
Nganasan



0.0
South_Asian

----------


## Albruic

Updated version: 
Distance to:
Albruic

8.02984433
Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR3-15:Brunel_2020

8.16657211
Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR2B6:Brunel_2020

15.46647342
Hungary_1180BC:BR2:Gamba_2014

30.09553289
Nordic_BA:RISE47:Allentoft_2015

30.71000163
Sintashta:RISE395:Allentoft_2015

32.17600814
Nordic_BA:RISE175:Allentoft_2015

32.73931123
Sintashta:RISE386:Allentoft_2015

32.91519862
Sintashta:RISE392:Allentoft_2015

34.04411697
Sintashta:RISE394:Allentoft_2015

37.14069062
C_Italian_ChL:R4:Antonio_2019

38.00360378
Corded_Ware:RISE434:Allentoft_2015

38.93833073
C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019

39.18211199
C_Italian_ChL:R5:Antonio_2019

39.21496271
C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019

39.35059339
C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

39.51792125
C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019

39.57308555
C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019

39.62240149
C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019

39.87771182
Corded_Ware:RISE446:Allentoft_2015

39.93636063
C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019

40.21020393
Remedello:RISE489:Allentoft_2015

40.29117894
C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

41.82246167
Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017

42.33771132
Anatolian_BA:I2495:Lazaridis_2017

42.42137079
Anatolian_BA:I2499:Lazaridis_2017




Target: Albruic
Distance: 277.4239% / 2.77423937

22.0
Nordic_BA



21.4
Yamnaya



17.6
C_Italian_ChL



15.0
Remedello



14.0
Anatolian_BA



6.0
Iberomaurusian



2.0
Corded_Ware



1.4
Bolshoy_Ostrov



0.6
Hungary_1180BC





Target: Albruic
Distance: 339.6500% / 3.39650009 | ADC: 0.25x RC

50.4
Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène



18.4
Yamnaya



15.6
C_Italian_ChL



11.2
Remedello



4.4
Iberomaurusian






Old version: 
Distance to:
Albruic

11.59799983
Hallstatt:Czechia_I15071

12.46728920
Hallstatt:Czechia_I13781

13.56705937
Hallstatt:Czechia_I16088

13.89176375
Hallstatt:Czechia_I14983

14.06258156
Hallstatt:Hungary_I16327

15.46647342
Hungary_1180BC:BR2:Gamba_2014

22.50155550
Halberstadt_LBA:I0099_HAL36C:Haak_2015

30.09553289
Nordic_BA:RISE47:Allentoft_2015

30.71000163
Sintashta:RISE395:Allentoft_2015

32.17600814
Nordic_BA:RISE175:Allentoft_2015

32.73931123
Sintashta:RISE386:Allentoft_2015

32.91519862
Sintashta:RISE392:Allentoft_2015

34.04411697
Sintashta:RISE394:Allentoft_2015

35.72750201
C_Italian_N:R17:Antonio_2019

37.14069062
C_Italian_ChL:R4:Antonio_2019

38.00360378
Corded_Ware:RISE434:Allentoft_2015

38.93833073
C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019

39.18211199
C_Italian_ChL:R5:Antonio_2019

39.21496271
C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019

39.35059339
C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

39.51792125
C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019

39.57308555
C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019

39.62240149
C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019

39.87771182
Corded_Ware:RISE446:Allentoft_2015

39.93636063
C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019




Target: Albruic
Distance: 230.2062% / 2.30206219

53.4
Hallstatt



25.0
C_Italian_ChL



12.2
Yamnaya



6.0
Iberomaurusian



2.4
Anatolian_BA



1.0
Bolshoy_Ostrov





Target: Albruic
Distance: 385.4542% / 3.85454216 | ADC: 0.25x RC

75.2
Hallstatt



9.6
C_Italian_ChL



8.2
Anatolian_BA



7.0
Iberomaurusian



Target: Albruic
Distance: 339.6500% / 3.39650009 | ADC: 0.25x RC

50.4
Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène



18.4
Yamnaya



15.6
C_Italian_ChL



11.2
Remedello



4.4
Iberomaurusian

----------


## Duarte

Original data by Jovialis. No Bantu addition. 

1) Updated version. 

Target: Duarte
Distance: 3.0905% / 3.09053895

38.6
Remedello



20.5
Anatolian_BA



15.9
Catacomb



13.8
Nordic_BA



9.2
Iberomaurusian



2.0
Yamnaya



2) Old Version. 
Target: Duarte
Distance: 3.0145% / 3.01449386

34.3
Remedello



29.0
Hallstatt



15.0
Anatolian_BA



12.4
Catacomb



9.3
Iberomaurusian





3)Updated version with addition of La Tene.



```
La_Tène:Austria_I11699,4.19,0,1.44,0,41.59,32.68,0,0.82,4.89,0,14.38,0.01
La_Tène:Austria_I11701,5.29,0.3,0.06,0.66,39.07,29.93,0,0,4.92,0,19.15,0.61
La_Tène:Austria_I11708,1.23,1.05,0,0.31,39.79,32.82,0.19,0,6.08,0,17.86,0.66
La_Tène:Slovakia_I11712,6.95,0,0.08,0.12,39.88,38.44,0,0,3.58,0,10,0.94
La_Tène:Slovakia_I11713,3.46,0.21,0.11,0,40.46,38.98,1.4,0.41,3.55,0,10.52,0.89
La_Tène:Slovakia_I11715,6.92,0.29,2.98,0,41.55,37.22,0,0,1.97,0,9.08,0
La_Tène:Slovakia_I11716,0.74,0,0.22,1.14,40.3,32.92,0.69,0,3.69,0,19.61,0.7
La_Tène:Czechia_I13780,5.38,1.33,0,0,32.76,48.77,1.77,0,0,0,7.56,2.44
La_Tène:Czechia_I14984,6.26,0.51,0.61,0,40.39,35.64,1.22,0,2.95,0,11.64,0.77
La_Tène:Czechia_I14985,4.29,0,1.4,1.01,40.26,38.95,0,0,0.33,0,12.99,0.78
La_Tène:Czechia_I14986,5.97,0,0.77,0,38.96,34.65,1.11,0,3.93,0.21,13.55,0.86
La_Tène:Czechia_I14987,6.43,0.9,0,0,37.01,41.05,0.6,0,2.69,0,10.88,0.44
La_Tène:Czechia_I14988,4.53,0.85,0.32,0,35.88,37.63,0.74,0.22,2.82,0.12,16.9,0
La_Tène:Czechia_I15039,5.35,0,1.19,0.39,38.55,40.86,0,0.16,1.07,0,11.66,0.77
La_Tène:Czechia_I15040,6.9,0,0.37,0,33.57,44.72,0,0,2.07,0.22,11.96,0.19
La_Tène:Czechia_I15042,3.47,0.8,0.2,0.13,44.35,31.51,0,0,5.22,0,13.52,0.8
La_Tène:Czechia_I15043,4.29,0.88,2.1,0,44.01,35.76,0,0,0,0,12.67,0.28
La_Tène:Czechia_I15044,7.62,1.53,0.28,0,40.01,41,0,0.71,0.89,0.27,7,0.69
La_Tène:Czechia_I15045,9.49,0,0,0,34.78,46.32,1.89,0,0,0,6.2,1.33
La_Tène:Czechia_I15046,5.2,1.05,1.14,0,43.61,34.94,0,0,1.53,0,12.22,0.31
La_Tène:Czechia_I15047,3.93,0,0,0.22,34.94,37.96,0,0,4.24,0,17.84,0.86
La_Tène:Czechia_I15048,5.3,0.74,0.77,0,40.79,37.41,0.23,0,3.89,0.23,10.49,0.17
La_Tène:Czechia_I15049,8.92,0,0.15,0.46,37.94,47.13,1.02,0,0,0,2.74,1.63
La_Tène:Czechia_I15950,10.47,1.57,0,0,33.96,46.93,0,0,0,0,5.89,1.18
La_Tène:Czechia_I15951,3.16,0.14,1.48,0.12,38.76,42.27,0,0,2.5,0.08,10.45,1.04
La_Tène:Czechia_I15952,4.95,0,1.78,0.88,39.05,34.78,1.37,0,2.98,0,13.45,0.76
La_Tène:Czechia_I15953,5.79,0.98,0.24,0,39.9,37.06,0,0.94,2.66,0,12.25,0.18
La_Tène:Czechia_I15954,5.18,0.26,0.82,0,43.27,33.25,1.54,0.8,2.62,0,11.64,0.64
La_Tène:Czechia_I16268,8.79,0.24,0,0.06,34.04,51.76,1.42,0.52,0,0.18,2.23,0.76
La_Tène:Czechia_I16269,8.78,0,0.27,0,29.22,44.7,0.11,0,3.07,0.96,12.88,0
La_Tène:Czechia_I16270,12.7,1.80,1.81,0.00,34.56,45.53,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,2.37,1.23
La_Tène:Czechia_I16271,5.6,0,1.47,0.06,44.02,34.86,0,0.1,2.48,0,10.74,0.69
La_Tène:Czechia_I16272,8.03,0.69,0.00,0.00,31.58,49.44,0.00,0.62,0.84,0.04,7.67,1.10
La_Tène:Czechia_I16273,10.04,0,0.73,0,34.02,44.93,0,0,0,0,9.82,0.46
La_Tène:Czechia_I17139,2.69,0.04,1.28,0.26,38.8,28.7,0,0,4.4,0.09,22.51,1.23
La_Tène:Czechia_I17143,5.12,0.49,1.48,0.86,43.13,33.7,0,0,2.33,0,12.21,0.67
La_Tène:Czechia_I17145,2.3,0.3,0.43,0,41.29,35.07,0,0,4.78,0.36,14.51,0.95
La_Tène:Czechia_I17146,5.65,0.64,1.76,0.05,45.71,33.25,0,0.56,3.92,0,7.79,0.66
La_Tène:Czechia_I17313,13.7,1.02,0,0,35.61,47.62,0,0,0,0,0.97,1.09
La_Tène:Czechia_I17314,5.85,1.32,0.00,0.00,41.56,36.74,0.00,0.57,3.45,0.00,9.87,0.64
La_Tène:Czechia_I17315,4.93,0,4.08,0,35,41.51,1.24,0.64,1.36,0,11.25,0
La_Tène:Czechia_I17316,13.42,0.65,0,0,25.62,47.4,0,1.28,0,0,10.27,1.36
La_Tène:Czechia_I17317,3.11,0.22,0.00,0.36,32.01,49.73,0.73,0.63,0.00,0.68,10.93,1.60
La_Tène:Czechia_I17320,5.52,0,0.22,0,30.04,48.88,0,0,0,0.01,13.2,2.13
La_Tène:Czechia_I17321,6.61,0,1.37,0.9,41.3,36.61,0,0,2.5,0,10.22,0.47
La_Tène:Czechia_I17322,10.44,0.25,0,0,28.23,54.81,0.06,1.64,0,0,3.84,0.73
La_Tène:Czechia_I17323,4.86,0,1.71,1.51,46.77,31.05,0.65,0,1.76,0,10.83,0.86
La_Tène:Czechia_I17327,9.99,0.00,0.00,1.81,31.56,52.70,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,2.06,1.88
La_Tène:Hungary_I18110,4.68,0,0.3,0,41.31,39.19,0,0,2.15,0,11.6,0.77
La_Tène:Hungary_I18181,0,0,0,1.79,36.62,40.13,0,0,6.28,0,15.18,0
La_Tène:Hungary_I18182,3.74,0.64,0.26,1.37,33.44,44.42,0.5,0,1.76,0,12.92,0.94
La_Tène:Hungary_I18183,4,0,0,0.22,26.55,52.28,1.06,0,1.02,0.46,13.62,0.79
La_Tène:Hungary_I18220,2.2,0.52,0,0,37.2,35.39,0,0,2.78,1.4,19.78,0.74
La_Tène:Hungary_I18226,6.19,1.77,0,0.62,16.76,58.11,0.31,0,1.82,0,13.32,1.09
La_Tène:Hungary_I18489,4.74,0.5,1.97,0.97,37.64,32.44,0,0,3.52,0.67,16.94,0.61
```




Target: Duarte
Distance: 2.7375% / 2.73748653

36.9
Remedello



26.0
La_Tène



19.9
Anatolian_BA



9.2
Iberomaurusian



8.0
Catacomb

----------


## torzio

mine below

Distance to:	Torziok12b
4.04659291	La_Tène:Austria_I11701
5.97288875	La_Tène:Czechia_I17139
7.33649780	La_Tène:Hungary_I18489
9.28841752	La_Tène:Austria_I11708
9.77924844	La_Tène:Slovakia_I11716
9.90555905	La_Tène:Hungary_I18220
10.45056936	La_Tène:Austria_I11699
10.80968547	La_Tène:Czechia_I14986
11.23034728	La_Tène:Czechia_I15047
11.36262734	La_Tène:Czechia_I14988
11.38354075	La_Tène:Czechia_I15952
12.17740941	La_Tène:Czechia_I17145
12.54464029	La_Tène:Czechia_I15042
13.39352455	La_Tène:Czechia_I14984
13.51586845	La_Tène:Czechia_I17143
13.74852719	La_Tène:Czechia_I15954
13.86519383	La_Tène:Czechia_I15953
14.55949862	La_Tène:Czechia_I15046
15.24122698	La_Tène:Czechia_I15048
15.31070214	La_Tène:Czechia_I17321
15.33783557	La_Tène:Czechia_I16271
15.36729644	La_Tène:Hungary_I18181
15.60212486	La_Tène:Czechia_I15043
15.68592363	La_Tène:Czechia_I17314
15.70725628	La_Tène:Czechia_I14985


Distance to:	Torziok12b
4.88722611	73.20% La_Tène:Austria_I11701 + 26.80% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139
5.04448911	99.60% La_Tène:Austria_I11701 + 0.40% La_Tène:Hungary_I18226
5.04588256	99.60% La_Tène:Austria_I11701 + 0.40% La_Tène:Czechia_I17316
5.19361157	89.60% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139 + 10.40% La_Tène:Czechia_I17316
5.35866603	12.00% La_Tène:Czechia_I16269 + 88.00% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139
5.46730826	67.00% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139 + 33.00% La_Tène:Hungary_I18489
5.48273178	8.20% La_Tène:Czechia_I16270 + 91.80% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139
5.53752885	92.80% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139 + 7.20% La_Tène:Czechia_I17313
5.59523830	9.20% La_Tène:Czechia_I16273 + 90.80% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139
5.59755775	18.40% La_Tène:Czechia_I14986 + 81.60% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139
5.62834524	7.40% La_Tène:Czechia_I15950 + 92.60% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139
5.63946148	94.40% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139 + 5.60% La_Tène:Czechia_I17322
5.68024294	95.20% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139 + 4.80% La_Tène:Hungary_I18226
5.68259397	7.20% La_Tène:Czechia_I15045 + 92.80% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139
5.70394944	94.80% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139 + 5.20% La_Tène:Czechia_I17327
5.70640092	8.60% La_Tène:Czechia_I15040 + 91.40% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139
5.71806515	6.40% La_Tène:Czechia_I16272 + 93.60% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139
5.74207328	9.40% La_Tène:Czechia_I14987 + 90.60% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139
5.75077525	9.80% La_Tène:Slovakia_I11712 + 90.20% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139
5.76009474	13.80% La_Tène:Czechia_I14988 + 86.20% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139
5.76113805	14.00% La_Tène:Czechia_I15047 + 86.00% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139
5.76692547	11.40% La_Tène:Czechia_I14984 + 88.60% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139
5.76988975	13.60% La_Tène:Czechia_I15952 + 86.40% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139
5.77037766	4.80% La_Tène:Czechia_I16268 + 95.20% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139
5.78451169	91.80% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139 + 8.20% La_Tène:Czechia_I17315

----------


## torzio

my father 
Distance to:	Ponsan_K12b
4.30526422	La_Tène:Austria_I11701
5.40912193	La_Tène:Czechia_I17139
6.17060775	La_Tène:Hungary_I18489
7.05276542	La_Tène:Austria_I11708
7.99220245	La_Tène:Slovakia_I11716
8.42433974	La_Tène:Hungary_I18220
9.01595253	La_Tène:Austria_I11699
9.57998434	La_Tène:Czechia_I14986
9.69598370	La_Tène:Czechia_I15047
10.02882346	La_Tène:Czechia_I14988
10.06323010	La_Tène:Czechia_I15952
10.32272735	La_Tène:Czechia_I17145
11.19186312	La_Tène:Czechia_I15042
12.26752216	La_Tène:Czechia_I14984
12.48807031	La_Tène:Czechia_I17143
12.67065113	La_Tène:Czechia_I15953
12.67648216	La_Tène:Czechia_I15954
13.08154425	La_Tène:Hungary_I18181
13.57121218	La_Tène:Czechia_I15046
13.83962427	La_Tène:Czechia_I15048
14.25487285	La_Tène:Czechia_I17321
14.30038461	La_Tène:Czechia_I16271
14.43718809	La_Tène:Czechia_I17314
14.48619688	La_Tène:Czechia_I14985
14.62412732	La_Tène:Czechia_I15043


we both have 100% La Tene

----------


## Ιωάννης Γαβριήλ

Updated version with the addition of LaTene:

Target: Dodecad_K12b_ΙωάννηςΓαβριήλEURO
Distance: 0.0781% / 0.07808370

36.9
La_Tène




28.5
C_Italian_ChL




8.0
Remedello




7.6
Minoan




5.5
Iberomaurusian




4.5
Yamnaya




2.2
Hungary_1180BC




2.1
C_Italian_N




1.5
Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène




1.3
Corded_Ware




1.2
Catacomb




0.5
Anatolian_BA




0.1
Bolshoy_Ostrov




0.1
Sintashta




Target: Dodecad_K12b_ΙωάννηςΓαβριήλEURO
Distance: 0.0650% / 0.06504190 | R7P


50.7
La_Tène




28.6
C_Italian_ChL




8.1
C_Italian_N




5.4
Iberomaurusian




3.9
Minoan




3.0
Yamnaya




0.3
Anatolian_BA



Target: Dodecad_K12b_ΙωάννηςΓαβριήλEURO
Distance: 0.0636% / 0.06364270 | R6P

49.9
La_Tène




27.7
C_Italian_ChL




11.5
C_Italian_N




5.4
Iberomaurusian




3.2
Yamnaya




2.3
Minoan


Target: Dodecad_K12b_ΙωάννηςΓαβριήλEURO
Distance: 0.2540% / 0.25404068 | R3P

55.8
La_Tène




38.3
C_Italian_ChL




5.9
Iberomaurusian



Distance to the LaTene samples:
Distance to:
Dodecad_K12b_ΙωάννηςΓαβριήλEURO

11.07189517
La_Tène:Czechia_I17139

12.22081772
La_Tène:Austria_I11701

13.55793738
La_Tène:Czechia_I15042

13.98802628
La_Tène:Slovakia_I11716

13.98915537
La_Tène:Austria_I11699

14.16559286
La_Tène:Czechia_I17323

14.22801467
La_Tène:Hungary_I18489

14.65042172
La_Tène:Austria_I11708

15.34844492
La_Tène:Czechia_I17143

15.47590573
La_Tène:Czechia_I15954

16.32638994
La_Tène:Czechia_I17145

16.39288022
La_Tène:Czechia_I15046

16.62209128
La_Tène:Czechia_I15952

16.68495688
La_Tène:Czechia_I15043

16.91663680
La_Tène:Czechia_I14986

17.01526247
La_Tène:Czechia_I16271

17.05333357
La_Tène:Hungary_I18220

17.67556266
La_Tène:Czechia_I17146

18.07647134
La_Tène:Czechia_I14984

19.06749376
La_Tène:Czechia_I15953

19.20217604
La_Tène:Czechia_I17321

19.59505825
La_Tène:Czechia_I14988

19.67763635
La_Tène:Czechia_I17314

19.84524905
La_Tène:Czechia_I15048

20.00201185
La_Tène:Slovakia_I11715



2way with only LaTene:
Distance to:
Dodecad_K12b_ΙωάννηςΓαβριήλEURO

9.99079094
67.80% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139 + 32.20% La_Tène:Czechia_I17323

10.63748510
82.20% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139 + 17.80% La_Tène:Czechia_I17146

10.71812955
25.00% La_Tène:Czechia_I15042 + 75.00% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139

10.87150521
16.00% La_Tène:Czechia_I15954 + 84.00% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139

10.90933329
85.00% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139 + 15.00% La_Tène:Czechia_I17143

10.94409112
11.40% La_Tène:Czechia_I16271 + 88.60% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139

10.96950351
10.60% La_Tène:Czechia_I15043 + 89.40% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139

10.98166579
10.40% La_Tène:Czechia_I15046 + 89.60% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139

11.01721310
11.40% La_Tène:Austria_I11699 + 88.60% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139

11.06684886
2.00% La_Tène:Slovakia_I11715 + 98.00% La_Tène:Czechia_I17139

11.59499195
67.80% La_Tène:Austria_I11701 + 32.20% La_Tène:Czechia_I17323

12.06530320
76.00% La_Tène:Austria_I11701 + 24.00% La_Tène:Czechia_I15042

12.18443750
93.20% La_Tène:Austria_I11701 + 6.80% La_Tène:Czechia_I17146

12.21887334
97.80% La_Tène:Austria_I11701 + 2.20% La_Tène:Czechia_I15954

12.22056723
99.20% La_Tène:Austria_I11701 + 0.80% La_Tène:Czechia_I17143

12.22061922
99.40% La_Tène:Austria_I11701 + 0.60% La_Tène:Czechia_I15043

12.71767244
51.80% La_Tène:Slovakia_I11716 + 48.20% La_Tène:Czechia_I17323

13.02785896
50.60% La_Tène:Czechia_I17323 + 49.40% La_Tène:Hungary_I18489

13.12882464
41.20% La_Tène:Slovakia_I11716 + 58.80% La_Tène:Czechia_I15042

13.13735328
45.00% La_Tène:Austria_I11708 + 55.00% La_Tène:Czechia_I17323

13.23625310
64.00% La_Tène:Czechia_I15042 + 36.00% La_Tène:Hungary_I18489

13.48852768
76.00% La_Tène:Czechia_I15042 + 24.00% La_Tène:Czechia_I17323

13.50491406
17.40% La_Tène:Austria_I11708 + 82.60% La_Tène:Czechia_I15042

13.55276996
96.60% La_Tène:Czechia_I15042 + 3.40% La_Tène:Hungary_I18220

13.55536469
7.00% La_Tène:Austria_I11699 + 93.00% La_Tène:Czechia_I15042



2way with all the samples: 
Distance to:
Dodecad_K12b_ΙωάννηςΓαβριήλEURO

3.93987524
66.60% Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR2B6:Brunel_2020 + 33.40% C_Italian_ChL:R1014:Antonio_2019

3.98769709
47.60% C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019 + 52.40% La_Tène:Czechia_I17315

4.05274346
47.60% C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019 + 52.40% La_Tène:Czechia_I17315

4.11823804
69.40% Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR3-15:Brunel_2020 + 30.60% C_Italian_ChL:R1014:Antonio_2019

4.20466522
30.20% C_Italian_ChL:R1014:Antonio_2019 + 69.80% La_Tène:Hungary_I18489

4.21968358
36.60% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019 + 63.40% La_Tène:Czechia_I15043

4.29763043
41.20% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019 + 58.80% La_Tène:Slovakia_I11715

4.45273133
28.60% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017 + 71.40% La_Tène:Czechia_I17323

4.48076948
37.40% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019 + 62.60% La_Tène:Czechia_I15043

4.57652982
52.40% C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019 + 47.60% La_Tène:Czechia_I16273

4.66769082
42.00% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019 + 58.00% La_Tène:Czechia_I14985

4.69003389
42.80% C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019 + 57.20% La_Tène:Czechia_I14985

4.72577553
43.20% C_Italian_ChL:R1014:Antonio_2019 + 56.80% La_Tène:Czechia_I17315

4.73402979
34.40% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019 + 65.60% La_Tène:Czechia_I17143

4.77037690
46.00% C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019 + 54.00% La_Tène:Czechia_I15039

4.77111367
36.00% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019 + 64.00% La_Tène:Czechia_I15046

4.79118338
38.00% C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019 + 62.00% La_Tène:Czechia_I15952

4.79413804
46.80% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019 + 53.20% La_Tène:Czechia_I17315

4.83798960
33.80% C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019 + 66.20% La_Tène:Hungary_I18489

4.87466331
27.60% Minoan:Lasithi:I0071:Lazaridis_2017 + 72.40% La_Tène:Czechia_I17323

4.88036881
41.20% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019 + 58.80% La_Tène:Czechia_I14985

4.90472135
46.80% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019 + 53.20% La_Tène:Czechia_I15044

4.92100334
52.20% C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019 + 47.80% La_Tène:Czechia_I16273

4.96346562
45.20% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019 + 54.80% La_Tène:Czechia_I15039

4.97407822
42.00% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019 + 58.00% La_Tène:Slovakia_I11715


Thanks!

----------


## AlfonsoVIII

Distance to:
AlfonsoVIII

7.34514125
La_Tène:Czechia_I17139

7.65247672
La_Tène:Austria_I11701

7.90293616
Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR3-15:Brunel_2020

9.29362685
La_Tène:Hungary_I18489

9.97614655
La_Tène:Austria_I11699

10.03927288
La_Tène:Austria_I11708

10.42808707
La_Tène:Slovakia_I11716

10.66591299
Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR2B6:Brunel_2020

10.77062208
La_Tène:Czechia_I15042

12.32445536
La_Tène:Czechia_I17145

12.33052716
La_Tène:Czechia_I15952

12.45512746
La_Tène:Czechia_I14986

12.61790791
La_Tène:Czechia_I17143

12.91685333
La_Tène:Czechia_I15954

12.92493714
La_Tène:Hungary_I18220

13.29201640
La_Tène:Czechia_I17323

14.04081550
La_Tène:Czechia_I15046

14.33805426
La_Tène:Czechia_I14984

14.45816378
La_Tène:Czechia_I16271

14.81622759
La_Tène:Czechia_I15043

14.95368851
La_Tène:Czechia_I14988

15.24593060
La_Tène:Czechia_I15047

15.29228237
La_Tène:Czechia_I15953

15.49869027
La_Tène:Czechia_I17146

15.69349865
La_Tène:Czechia_I17321



Target: AlfonsoVIII
Distance: 0.7222% / 0.72217167

61.4
La_Tène




19.3
Minoan




13.7
C_Italian_N




3.5
Iberomaurusian




1.4
Yamnaya




0.7
C_Italian_ChL




Distance to:
AlfonsoVIII

2.26193210
32.80% Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017 + 67.20% La_Tène:Slovakia_I11715

2.59270492
80.60% Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR3-15:Brunel_2020 + 19.40% C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019

2.69110836
80.80% Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR3-15:Brunel_2020 + 19.20% C_Italian_N:R16:Antonio_2019

2.75181011
38.20% C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019 + 61.80% La_Tène:Czechia_I17315

2.81762839
80.80% Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR3-15:Brunel_2020 + 19.20% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

2.84474731
75.20% Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR2B6:Brunel_2020 + 24.80% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

2.85304682
38.40% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019 + 61.60% La_Tène:Czechia_I17315

2.93451546
81.00% Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR3-15:Brunel_2020 + 19.00% C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019

2.94996790
31.00% Minoan:Petras_EBA:Pta08:Clemente_2021 + 69.00% La_Tène:Slovakia_I11715

2.96011504
83.80% Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR3-15:Brunel_2020 + 16.20% C_Italian_ChL:R1014:Antonio_2019

2.98569490
38.40% C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019 + 61.60% La_Tène:Czechia_I17315

2.99345898
31.20% Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017 + 68.80% La_Tène:Czechia_I17321

3.01475421
75.80% Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR2B6:Brunel_2020 + 24.20% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

3.02913018
31.60% Minoan:Lasithi:I0074:Lazaridis_2017 + 68.40% La_Tène:Slovakia_I11715

3.04334851
81.40% Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR3-15:Brunel_2020 + 18.60% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019

3.13248098
75.20% Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR2B6:Brunel_2020 + 24.80% C_Italian_N:R19:Antonio_2019

3.13920011
38.20% C_Italian_N:R8:Antonio_2019 + 61.80% La_Tène:Czechia_I17315

3.15434529
81.20% Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR3-15:Brunel_2020 + 18.80% C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019

3.19055044
75.40% Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR2B6:Brunel_2020 + 24.60% C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019

3.20473759
26.40% Minoan:Lasithi:I9005:Lazaridis_2017 + 73.60% La_Tène:Czechia_I17143

3.24791565
75.40% Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR2B6:Brunel_2020 + 24.60% C_Italian_N:R10:Antonio_2019

3.27345460
37.80% C_Italian_N:R18:Antonio_2019 + 62.20% La_Tène:Czechia_I17315

3.29131388
75.60% Hallstatt/Early_La_Tène:Hallstatt_C-Early_La_Tène_IA:NOR2B6:Brunel_2020 + 24.40% C_Italian_N:R9:Antonio_2019

3.30131828
37.80% Corded_Ware:RISE1:Allentoft_2015 + 62.20% C_Italian_N:R3:Antonio_2019

3.30335546
38.20% C_Italian_N:R2:Antonio_2019 + 61.80% La_Tène:Czechia_I17315

----------


## Shargan

> Here is a new version of the chart with adjusted samples, linked below:


When using this model on west Balkan populations, Corded Ware is chosen as the single biggest component (about 40.0). But if you click "ADD DIST COL" 0.25X, then it chooses Hungary_1180BC as the biggest component and relegates Corded_Ware to second or third place. nMonte3 does the same thing to an even more extreme degree.

----------

